

Should we just ban the use of gadgets while driving, period? - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/07/21/gadgets-and-cars-dangerous-together-period/

======
Semiapies
How about just enforcing reckless driving laws? It's not as if there are cops
watching people drive like idiots while on their phones and going, "Dang, I
wish there was _some_ specific law covering why these people are driving
recklessly so I could give them a nice, fat ticket towards my quota."

~~~
philwelch
Man, I wish people got pulled over for dangerous shit like tailgating and
reckless driving more often, and speeding (especially on highways with an
artificially low posted limit) less often.

------
DannoHung
Yes!

GPS can be configured at the start of a trip. Any music player shouldn't be
used more than pause/skip while driving. Hands free calling _needs_ to be
mandatory.

People just do not have the spare cognitive capacity to attend to both driving
and gizmos.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Soooo, people shouldn't drive with kids in the car? I can tell you that if you
let them, small children can be _much, much_ more distracting than any
electronic device.

~~~
DannoHung
I would not object to hog-tying and gagging small children...

------
padmanabhan01
Except when changing lanes or making a turn, I think using gadgets are okay. I
think banning the use of gadgets entirely when driving, would be a bad idea.

------
Mankhool
Of course. Driving demands your full and complete attention. From the second
floor of a building I was in one morning recently I watched a young woman
execute a perfect left turn at a major intersection . . . WHILE EATING A BOWL
OF CEREAL! We also know that hands free is no help because, unlike when you
are speaking with someone else in the car, the person on the other end of the
phone cannot see the shit happening in front of you in traffic and will not
shut up when you REALLY have to drive. But realistically nobody is going to be
told what they can and cannot do in or with their automobiles. Driving is
dangerous - period. So, as much as I hate SUVs, I recommend driving one, or
else getting your vehicle armour plated.

